# moving to Queretaro from Dubai



## Estella (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi just would like to know if there are lots of nail salons in Queretaro and another question is: is it easy to find a job as a teacher (French/English). I'm not sure if I want to teach anymore or maybe start a small business :juggle:. I currently live in Dubai and I plan to visit Queretaro this coming November. Thanks


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Expect that Queretaro will certainly be an interesting change from Dubai. It is a large and growing city with lots of expanding industry along the highway 57 corridor. However it still retains a very well kept historical center. We live about 45 min away but do our major shopping in Queretaro and have a set of restaurants that give us lots of options.
Not sure what you mean by "a lot" but there are nail salons.
What I wouldn't do is move to Mexico if having work is a living requirement. RV ****** will give you his standard response but the net is that Mexico is very tough place to get a job if not sponsored by a company before arriving. You didn't say how strong your Spanish is but we do have a number of friends that have gone through the process of getting approval to open a business and they were all successful but does require a lot of local legal support and guidance. In fact, I believe that the last two actually used firms in Queretaro.
The best thing that you can do is to come on a 180 day tourist visa and wander around as there are a lot of living options and trade offs both in the city of Queretaro and in the surrounding towns.
There are a number of people from Queretaro that post on this sight but if you have specific questions, I will try to help as well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is excellent advice; particularly the 180 day visit. You should definitely be prepared to support yourself, without working in Mexico, during that time and also have a 'Plan B' in place. If you can meet the requirements for a 'no inmigrante' visa, you may apply within your first 30 days in Mexico. Then, you could stay longer than the 180 days.


----------



## Estella (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys for the info. I have been teaching for many years so I just wanted to do something different. I was also looking into buying a house and was wondering if that would give me a visa as an investor maybe. Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it. I'm going to be in Queretaro in November for about 3 weeks to look around.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, owning a house won't get you a visa; you'll have to qualify in the usual ways. I assume that you are aware that you will need the permission of INM (immigration) to do work of any kind in Mexico.


----------



## Estella (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks RV ******, I know about the permission. I think once I'm there I could really get all the info necessary then I will decide. Buying a house is the best option for me as I love Mexico. I've been there many times especially Cuernavaca and Morelia. I have a few Mexican friends so I could always ask for assistance.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Even if you have decided on Mexico & Queretaro, I really suggest that you not start out buying a place. Queretaro has a wide range of options and a lot of variations neighborhood to neighborhood. If you start by renting, it will be a very inexpensive way to test an area. If you change your mind, you can move. Also by living there you will be exposed to a lot of properties that you might not see up front. As RV ****** said owning or renting really has no impact on your status. We rented 4 years in San Miguel. Started out loving the place. After 4 years the noise, cars & crowds got to us and we looked at places close enough to take advantage of the positives but with the ability to get away. Extra advantage is that we are about equal distance San Miguel & Queretaro.
Hope you have a great time in November. We are doing our annual family visit tour and won't be back till December.


----------

